# طلب: مشاريع التخرج في هندسة البترول والغاز الطبيعي



## x1x (15 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

أتمنى أن يكون هذا الموضوع تجميع لجميع مشاريع التخرج في هندسة البترول والغاز الطبيعي *الجديدة *أو _القديمة_، لنستفيد منها جميعاً.

تحياتي لكم.


----------



## مصعب p17 (15 يوليو 2009)

ممكن تجد ضالتك على هذه المدونة وعلى فكرة بها اخبار عن شركات البترول 
http://handasty.blogspot.com/
http://handasty.blogspot.com/


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (6 أغسطس 2009)

* السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
**تحياتي *


----------

